# Graco Sprayers



## gracosprayers (Jan 22, 2021)

I have a couple commercial sprayers that I will never use (no longer in commercial painting) and I was hoping to get some feedback on what I should anticipate getting when I sell them. I don't know much about them, just the absolute basics, they weren't mine.

1. Graco Ultra 395 used less than 10 times for small jobs. I have seen one similar, but the newer version for sale at $1100 









2. Graco Ultra 1000 used once. I haven't been able to find out much about this one, it looks like they haven't made a new version of it. 









They both come with the sprayer, not just the pump, the Ultra 1000 has two lines with sprayers. Is the best bet to try selling to a contractor/painter? Not sure how much luck I would have on Craigslist selling these. 

Any suggestions on what I should be asking? I appreciate your help!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I would sell them as a package deal, ~$1000. You might get more if your willing to sit on them for a while


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

only use the hose once?


----------



## gracosprayers (Jan 22, 2021)

Holland said:


> only use the hose once?


I'm not too sure. He might have switched the hose from the small one. As far as I know, he only used the larger 1000 once. Or maybe he wanted to make a hose shaped design on the wall and used it as a stencil. I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I respectfully call bullshit
But I respect your hustle. I'd want serial numbers, purchase orders etc.
Your wording leads me to believe you're selling off someone else's gear.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Csheils said:


> I respectfully call bullshit
> But I respect your hustle. I'd want serial numbers, purchase orders etc.
> Your wording leads me to believe you're selling off someone else's gear.


Yeah, referring to the guns as “sprayers” in the opening post was kinda suspicious. Never heard them called that by someone who actually uses them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gracosprayers (Jan 22, 2021)

Csheils said:


> I respectfully call bullshit
> But I respect your hustle. I'd want serial numbers, purchase orders etc.
> Your wording leads me to believe you're selling off someone else's gear.


I am selling off someone else's gear. I said they weren't mine in the original post. I'm not trying to sell them here, just looking for a ballpark price.


----------



## gracosprayers (Jan 22, 2021)

slinger58 said:


> Yeah, referring to the guns as “sprayers” in the opening post was kinda suspicious. Never heard them called that by someone who actually uses them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I am not someone who actually uses them, so I don't know the terms. I inherited them and am looking for a rough estimate on price


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

They'll sell just fine on craigslist. 500 a pop. But this thread is now closed. I really hope those arent hot.


----------

